# Photo Edits *I need more pictures!*



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi everyone so recently I have become addicted to Adobe photoshop and I have edited some pictures. I want to do some more but I would love it if I could use some of you pictures! Post them here please 

You can also mail them too [email protected]

Send as many as you want!

Here is some examples for you!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I can't post pictures from my iPad  but you do amazing work! Do you have an email I can send pictures too?!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

LOVE that first one, its peaceful.

Have at -





















































































More...


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

& Three more horses (Not sure what kind of picture your looking for, so feel free to use whatever)


































I would love a "time line" if you have any fun ideas for this. 
















Three months








Two years








Three years








Four years








Five years

















And one more


























Like I said, no idea what you are looking to use but theres a handful!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the first one! Here's a few randoms, feel free to do what you'd like with them. 

My daughter with a newborn filly







Merit















A young me and my first love, Bunny. 







My muddy farm girl


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

For Klassic Superstar:


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Impressive  
I don't have many pictures of my horse, well that don't have major wounds in them. But you can do you what you want with these.


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks! I'll see if I can get some done tonight. I'm very busy with work at the moment but tomorrow is my last day!


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

"Time Line" for New_Image:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

SugarPlumLove said:


> Hi everyone so recently I have become addicted to Adobe photoshop and I have edited some pictures. I want to do some more but I would love it if I could use some of you pictures! Post them here please
> 
> You can also mail them too [email protected]
> 
> ...


Very nice pictures


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Thankyou!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

New_image said:


> & Three more horses (Not sure what kind of picture your looking for, so feel free to use whatever)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are all stunning especially the Buckskin and Paint


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

^ Thank-you! 

And I LOVE the Image picture, great work


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks but I'm gonna redo it because I don't entirely like it yet. I'll repost tonight


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

*Duffy getting ready for a ride*

he we go


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is a better one!


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

For MHFoundation Quarters:


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

For loveduffy:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love this pic


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Bumping because I can!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the edit SugarPlum!




Golden Horse said:


> Love this pic


Thanks GH! Love that second shot of Ben too! Can't wait to see him without his winter woolies!


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

My sister's puppy Piper!










My friends shetlands:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Do mine please!!! Pics as follows Apache, Bonnie, Cheyenne, Lakota, Sapphire, Sapphire's new filly and last but not least Tequila.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i would REALLY REALLY appreciate a memorial for the grey.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

You do amazing edits. i love the first one! if you still wanna edit some i'll post some of Cody and some of Cody and I. I dont care what you do, go nuts, you have free rein


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Roperchick said:


> i would REALLY REALLY appreciate a memorial for the grey.


Do you have any more pictures of the grey? What is his/her name?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

His name was Hawkeye. unfortunately i only have two more of him.:-( i lost all the other pictures when my computer crashed


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

IF you have time id love for you to do mine  they are all of my horse Ringo


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

For Golden_Horse! I really love how this one turned out!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love it:thumbsup:


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the pictures! I'll get to work right away!


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

For HorseLovinLady!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll post or email some pics when I get home  You are amazing at this!


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

mystykat said:


> I'll post or email some pics when I get home  You are amazing at this!


Thankyou!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks SPL!! I love it!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

These are some fun pictures I took of a 3 year old gelding. Washed him up and took lots of pictures the day before he went to his new owner. He was very pretty, but everything scared him (even a foal being put in his pasture for weaning was cause to run when the baby put his ears back at him :rofl


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

This is just too cute to pass up. Not sure if you can correct bad focus... :?










The pinto in the middle is the actual mother of the foal :lol:


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

SunnyDraco said:


> This is just too cute to pass up. Not sure if you can correct bad focus... :?
> 
> View attachment 83431
> 
> ...


Challanged accepted! I shall see what I can do!


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Please no more photo posts until I get these done thanks!


----------

